# make buildkernel fails



## garrydanger (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, 

I have a fresh install of 8.2 and trying to make some small changes to the GENERIC kernel. 
when I run this command...


```
make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
```

I receive the following error: 
	
	



```
"Makefile", line 177: check your date/time: <current date time>
```
there were some posts on the net about how i should run "adjkerntz -i" to fix this issue but that doesn't help me much. 

has anyone else run into this issue and if so, how did you resolve it?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2011)

Set the correct time/date and use tzsetup(8) to set the correct timezone. Then do a *make clean* and try again.


----------

